
Church welcomes back Rwandan bishop accused of defending genocide - samizdis
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/may/31/church-welcomes-back-rwandan-bishop-accused-of-defending-genocide
======
samizdis
> In 2011, the Home Office refused Ruhumuliza political asylum, claiming he
> was implicated in crimes against humanity and was a “genocide-denier”.

> Three years later, Theresa May, then home secretary, again rejected
> Ruhumuliza’s asylum application. That decision was overturned by an
> immigration tribunal on the grounds that, even if he was implicated in
> crimes against humanity, the priest had found redemption through his
> religious work since the genocide.

> The appeal court upheld the tribunal decision in 2018. In a dissenting
> opinion, Lord Justice Singh said that the tribunal should have considered
> evidence as to whether Ruhumuliza was responsible for crimes against
> humanity and not solely decided whether he was entitled to asylum on the
> basis of his repentance.

